# Survival Memorial Day!



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, hooray for us, we survived our first trip. Tried to go for four days, and had to come back one day early. DW had to work, probably just as well, we were all about tuckered out. Definately gonna get a screen room--bugs--yuck!
Still, we had a lot of fun, learned a lot! Spent a lot, oh yes, just have to have that left handed spritzer wrench--ha ha.
One thing that just amazed both of us, especially me as a former Naval Safety Officer, USS Enterprise. People in campgrounds are just a bit nuts. We saw so many things that just turns your hair white. Like, only three parents (including us) at the pool which requires an adult for any kid under 16 and probably thirty kids. Must have been over 200 golf carts with everything you can imagine on them. The absolute craziest was the guy on the standup gas scooter, with the 18 month old hanging on the front bar and him holding his cup of coffee--In motiion. Not a helmet to be seen.
Best quote of the weekend: (after the third attempt to back into the spot) "If you just move the end of your trailer over four feet to the left---you will be ok."....Thanks.
BTW we are both hooked--overall a real blast.








Fred


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Fred,

Glad you survived! We did, too. Just got back from the Guadalupe River RV 
Resort in Kerrville; Had a great time.

First few minutes there, almost had a BIG mishap. Was setting up camp just after our arrival. Started pulling out the rear bedroom slide when the whole thing started to tip back on me! I FORGOT to up the bed rails for the slide!







Caught my mistake and shoved the whole thing back up into place. Put the rails on and THEN set up. Whew!

Weather was good.......thunderstorm Friday night, Saturday night and 
Sunday afternoon, but still had plenty of time for walking, playing and swimming. The river was nice and warm, too. Grandkikds loved it. So did the DW and I. Had a great time. Will definitely go back.

Oh, BTW, I now know why you put up the awning before you go to bed when the weather forecast calls for thunderstorms. 4AM Saturday morning, trying to put up the awning in the driving rain and wind.....Got it up OK but got drenched in the process. Had to fix it Saturday morning (got the rails off kilter about 3 inches).

Rain did a numer on the ants, too. Got some in the trailer, but Raid Yardguard took care of them. Some people wer'ent so lucky and a couple left early. All in all, nice resort BTW, if you're considering heading to the Hill Country and looking for a resort, not just a campground. Nice pool with a cafe poolside, rec room and adult areas if you're not into kids.

Hope everyone had a great Holiday.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad everyone had a Good and Safe Memorial Weekend.
Don


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Fred,

Glad all went well! Completely understand the pool thing. We thought the older and larger kids horseplaying in the pool where we camped were unsupervised, also. Finally, I had to step in and ask them to please be more careful of the little ones (there were about 6 at the time) after 2 of them plowed into my 6 year old. Then I realized there were parents with them...they were the one "high-fiveing" the kids for dunking or hurting one another! I was amazed!!

We did have a fun weekend and there were a lot of careful parents everywhere...the bad ones just really "stick out"!

Tina


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cant remember where I read it but someone forgot to latch the rear slide in and it was not there when they got home. Now that would be a mess.

Thunderstorms are neat to sit and watch but no fun at 4 am trying to put the awning up. Were your legs on the ground or still attached to the trailer?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

CamperAndy,

Legs attached to trailer. Got the awning up but didn't notice it latched off the guide rails about 3 inches until later when I unrolled it again. Worked great after that. Remebered to put it up the next night. Sure enough, another thunderstorm.

Was talking to a guy at the pavilion the next day. His awning came undone and flipped over the trailer. Said he had to get it back to the correct wide, use plenty of duct tape to secure it and prepare it for travel. He said his neighbor lost his retractor bar when it buckled under the weight of the water. They had to take it completly off the unit to take it home. Retractor bar bent in half.

Moral of the story....be prepared.

Mark


----------

